# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  ով կդառնա Իսպանիայի ֆուտբոլի առաջնության չեմպիոն

## Ֆելո

ով կդառնա Իսպանիայի ֆուտբոլի առաջնության չեմպիոն. ավելացնեմ, որ թիմերի միավորները տարբերվում են 2-ով(Barcelona-65, Real Madrid-63, Sevilla-61, Valencia-59) ու առաջնության ավարտին մնացել է 5 խաղ

----------


## REAL_ist

Ներկա պահին օբյեկտիվորեն ամենա լավը Ռեալնա խաղում,ինչը ինձ շաատ հաճելի ա :Smile:   ու հաստատ ավելի արժանի ա,ու ընթհանրապես,եթե վերցնենք օրինակ առաջատարների միջև խաղերը մենակ,Ռեալը էլի առաջատարա դուս գալիս,
ուղղակի ես տարի նոր թիմա կառուցվել,դրա համարել սկզբում շատ անստաբիլ էին,ինչը երևում էր նամանավանդ միջակ թմերի հետ խաղերում,բայց հիմա իրոք Կապելոյի թիմը լիովին կազմավորվելա,իսկ եթե վերցնենք Բարսելոնին,ապա ուղղակի իրա կլասի շնորհիվ միջակ թմերին կրելու շնորհիվա որ հիմա առաաջին տեղում է,իսկ ամենապատասխանատու խաղերում Բարսայի ուժը ես տարի ընթանրապես չի երևում,լիովին տապալվում են ուժեղ մրցակիցների հետ խաղերում
հուսովեմ Ռեալը կվերականգնի Ռեալի արքայությունը Իսպանիայում :King:

----------


## Սամվել

Բարսա……
հա դե Ռեալը ուժեղ թիմ ես տարի ել Ռեկորդ ԽՓԵՑ  13 վայրկյանում գոլ կերավ  :Think:   :LOL:  
Հալալա Տղեքին …… :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

Վալենսիա  :Beee:  
հլա հույս ունեմ

----------


## John

Իմ կարծիքով Սեվիլյա

----------


## Մանե

Որ ասեմ Ռեալ,կհավատա՞ք :LOL:  
Իհարկե *ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱ* :Hands Up:   :Tongue:   :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ռեալը -էսպանյոլ խաղից հետո նման թեման անիմաստ կլիներ բացել :Ok:

----------


## Ֆելո

աշկիս բարսելոնան չ դառնա... :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

ետ աչքով տալը իզուր տվիր :Think:  
սաղ Ռեալի երկրպագուներին շնորհավորում եմ առաջատար դառնալու կապակցությամբ :Clapping:  
համենայն դեպս մի շաբաթով :Smile:

----------


## kiki

ներկա պահին աղյուսակը գլխավորում են Ռեալն ու Բարսան, բայց Բարսան իր այժմյան խաղով դժվար չեմպիոն դառնա...ես տվյալ պահին ավելի շատ Սեվիլյայից եմ վախենում, մեկ էլ տեսար գժվեցին...բայց դե, երևի պարզ է ում օգտին եմ քվեարկել...

----------


## John

Սևիլյան երեկ դարձավ ՈՒԵՖԱ-յի գավաթակիր… դա խոսում է այն մասին, որ Սևիլյային պետք չէ թերագնահատել… Բարսելոնան էս վերջերս «չկա», իսկ Ռեալը մենակ իրա երկրպագուների համար արժի, որ չեմպիոն դառնա…

----------


## Barça

> ներկա պահին աղյուսակը գլխավորում են Ռեալն ու Բարսան, բայց Բարսան իր այժմյան խաղով դժվար չեմպիոն դառնա...ես տվյալ պահին ավելի շատ Սեվիլյայից եմ վախենում, մեկ էլ տեսար գժվեցին...բայց դե, երևի պարզ է ում օգտին եմ քվեարկել...



Սևիլյաից պետք չի վախենալ, պետքա վախենալ Վալենսիայից, 



Իմ կարծիքով եթե էս տարի չտարավ մյուս տարի  Վալենսիան  վերջի վերջո կտանի Լա Լիգան.

շատ սիմպատիչնի թիմա

----------


## Ֆելո

> Սևիլյաից պետք չի վախենալ, պետքա վախենալ Վալենսիայից, 
> 
> 
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով եթե էս տարի չտարավ մյուս տարի  Վալենսիան  վերջի վերջո կտանի Լա Լիգան.
> 
> շատ սիմպատիչնի թիմա


Վալենսիայից պետքա վախենալ էն ժամանակ, երբ վերադառնա Վիսենտեն ու օգնի Խուակինին :Wink:

----------


## kiki

> Սևիլյաից պետք չի վախենալ, պետքա վախենալ Վալենսիայից, 
> Իմ կարծիքով եթե էս տարի չտարավ մյուս տարի  Վալենսիան  վերջի վերջո կտանի Լա Լիգան.
> շատ սիմպատիչնի թիմա


ինձ համար էլ ա Վալենսիան շատ սիմպատիչնի :Smile:  ,   ու եթե ստիպված չլինեի չսիրել, ապա կսիրեի... :LOL:  

իրականում, Վալենսիան հիմա, ինչպես նկատեց էս_ինչ_սոված_եմ-ը, որոշ խնդիրներ ունի, դրա համար ես ինքս ավելի շատ Սեվիլյայից եմ վախենում...չնայած, չգիտես ինչի հանգիստ եմ... :Smile: 
չնայած, միգուցե և ճիշտ ես, չգիտեմ, չգիտեմ....տեսնենք...

----------


## Array

Բարսան վերջի տուրերում ինչ-որ իրա նման չի,բայց չեմ ուզում հավատալ,որ ամբողջ առաջնության ընթացքում լինելով առաջատար,վերջում բաց կթողնի հաղթանակը,այն էլ Ռեալին :Smile:

----------


## Ֆելո

սենց երևի ավելի լավ կկողմնորոշվեք

Բարսելոնի խաղերը
Atletico de Madrid (6) - Barcelona                      20/05/2007
Barcelona - Getafe (9)                                            27/05/2007
Barcelona - Espanyol (12)                                     10/06/2007
Gimnastic (20) - Barcelona                                    17/06/2007

Ռեալի խաղերը
Recreativo (7) - Real Madrid                                 20/05/2007 
Real Madrid - Deportivo (13)                                27/05/2007
Zaragoza (5) - Real Madrid                                    10/06/2007
Real Madrid - Mallorca (11)                                  17/06/2007

Սևիլիայի խաղերը
Deportivo (13) - Sevilla                                           20/05/2007
Sevilla - Zaragoza (5)                                               27/05/2007
Mallorca (11) - Sevilla                                             10/06/2007
Sevilla - Villarreal (8)                                               17/06/2007

Վալենսիայի խաղերը
Mallorca (11) - Valencia                                         19/05/2007
Valencia - Villarreal (8)                                            27/05/2007
Levante (16) - Valencia                                           10/06/2007
Valencia - Real Sociedad (18)                                 17/06/2007

ինձ թվումա ամենադժվարը Սևիլիայի գործնա...
մոռացա ասեմ. փակագծերում նշվածա աղուսյակում թմի տեղը

----------


## Ֆելո

Ատլետիկո Մադրիդ - Բարսելոնա                      0-6 :LOL: 
Ռեկռիատիվո - Ռեալ Մադրիդ                            2-3 :Think: 
Դեպորտիվո - Սեվիլիա                                          1-2 :Wink: 
Մալյորկա - Վալենսիա                                           0-1(89-րդ րոպեին Խուակիննա խփել) :Hands Up:

----------


## Ֆելո

Բարսելոնա - Խետաֆե                     1:0  :Angry2: 
Ռեալ Մադրիդ - Դեպորտիվո         3:1  :Hands Up: 
Վալենսիա - Վիլլյառեալ                  2:3  :Cray: 
Սևիլիա - Սարագոսա                       3:1  :Smile:

----------


## Ungrateful

էսա ելի... ամեն ինչ արդեն Ռեալից է կախված...

----------


## Ungrateful

1.  Ռեալ Մադրիդ  72  
2.  Բարսելոնա   72  
3.  Սևիլյա   70  
4.  Վալենսիա   65  
5.  Սարագոսա   58  
6.  Ատլետիկո   57  
7.  Վիլյառեալ   56

----------


## Cesare

Ռեալը չեմպիոն պիտի դառնա Բեքհեմի համար, ետ խեղճ հարիֆը գնաց Ռեալ ու դրանից հետո ոչ մի տիտղոս չի նվաճել :

----------


## Ambrosine

> Որ ասեմ Ռեալ,կհավատա՞ք 
> Իհարկե *ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱ*


Ոչ թե կհավատանք, այլ արդեն կատարված փաստ ա :Clapping:

----------


## Cesare

Ռեալը կրեց ես երբ եի ասում, որ կրելու ա :

Հ.Գ. Որ ասում եմ Մեծերին լսել ա պետք, դրա համր եմ ասում :

----------


## Սամվել

Կարծում եմ այս թեման արժի փակել

----------

